# fort totten bayside queens



## mathjak107 (Sep 3, 2018)

we have an old fort that goes back to 1863 in our neighborhood. we managed to gain access to it . it served as a nike missile base back in the cold war . 


nikon d800 with nikon 50mm 1.4


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice pics. I never heard of Ft. Totten. Very interesting!


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 3, 2018)

thanks


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for sharing those photos, that is interesting.


----------



## Lara (Sep 3, 2018)

Unbelievable photos, mathjak! 
I especially like the contrast of the cold gray stone walls to the green vines and green grassy field. 
Love that pink door too!


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 3, 2018)

thanks . i try to do each one as i see it in my mind


----------

